# New Puppy - Birth Certificate?



## Julie (May 25, 2011)

Hi

We pick Barney up tomorrow (YEAH!) and I was just wondering do breeders give you a birth certificate or any paperwork with your new puppy?

I wasn't sure due to the fact that the Cockapoo isn't a pedigree.

Thanks 
Julie xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Different breeders give different paperwork, you are right there is no need for a pedigree for a cockapoo, however some breeders do give copies of the parents pedigrees, or copies of health tests the parents may have had, but some breeders don't, there are no rules, so you may not get any paperwork. 

You will get a vaccination card if your puppy has had a vaccination with the breeder, you may get information on the microchip if the breeder has had this done and you may get 4 weeks insurance with Barney, plus some information of when he was last wormed and treated for fleas...

I hope this helps, but there are no rules, each breeder is different  

Enjoy getting your Barney ... I look forward to photos xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

With our puppy we recieved the vacination card and that is it....it depends on the breeder like Jojo said.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

we got a full puppy pack and a pedigree family tree thing, eather Gypsy or Inca has the same blood line in them as one of my mums old cockers.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

If your cockapoo is an F1 from a KC registered spaniel and poodle then the breeder might give you a copy of mum and/or dads KC pedigree.

I was given a copy of the mums certificate which shows 5 generations and then, using the dads KC registered name, paid for a copy of his pedigree from the Kennel Club.

It makes interesting reading and I could see that Flo's dad came from a long line of red poodles hence her lovely apricot colouring.

I also googled some of the kennels where the dogs in each line came from to find out more and googled some of the dogs names going back through the generations and found pictures online (especially for some of the Field Trails and Show Champions). Doing my dog's genealogy was very interesting.

There was some FTCH on one side of mums line and some SHCH on the other so I guess that makes Flo something in between a show and working cross.


----------

